# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Soczewki  Acuvue - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie :Smile:  Zdecydowałam, że przed kupnem soczewek kontaktowych zasięgnę po kilka opinii na ich temat. Dokładnie tak jak w temacie chodzi mi o te soczewki Acuvue Advance - Tanie Soczewki co o nich sądzicie? jak się sprawują podczas noszenia? za każde opinie będę wdzięczna

----------

